# Compra-venta > Compro >  Compro libros de Gran escuela cartomágica

## Pablo Mored

Hola muy buenas, estaría interesado en comprar de segunda mano el tomo 3 de Gran escuela cartomágica si alguien esta interesado en venderme este tomo que contacte con migo a través de /pablico_mo@hotmail.es/  

                                                                   Muchas gracias.

----------


## Pablo Mored

Ya no lo necesito

----------

